# Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

Wer will soetwas wirklich?
Oder wollt ihr vielleicht nur angeln?
Angelegt an das Thema I´have a Dream...


 Abstimmungen ist anonym!!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neunen Verband???*

ich brauch weder ein verein noch ein verband der mein geld will und nur scheixxe verzapft ..von da her neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

dialektisch betrachtet müsste die frage lauten: wer braucht den alten verband.
ich selber, ich brauch keinen, und schon gar nicht einen aufgezwungenen von so einem haufen dahergelaufener, die von ihrer selbstbezogenen marketing-idee wohl nicht schlecht leben.

was ich mir wünsche, sind vereinte angler, die allem anglerfeindlichen die stirn bieten.

wohl auch ein traum...,


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762


----------



## kati48268 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Da schließ ich mich Jose an.

Da die Umfrage aber Vereine & Verband in einen Topf wirft, kann ich dem Umfrage-Ersteller aber nur hier antworten: _"du kannst mich mal"_.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich Jose an.
> 
> Da die Umfrage aber Vereine & Verband in einen Topf wirft, kann ich dem Umfrage-Ersteller aber nur hier antworten: _"du kannst mich mal"_.



das zeugt davon das du im Gegensatz zu Jose null verstanden hast!


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> das zeugt davon das du im Gegensatz zu Jose null verstanden hast!



glaube ich nicht: kati ist mein lehrer in undurchsichtigen zeiten.

und allzuoft einen spiegel-artikel voraus...

#6


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

pack schlägt sich, pack verträgt sich! Ihr seit sowas von durchschaubar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Regeln?
Nettiquette?
Punkte.........


----------



## prinz1 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

hallo

kann jose hier auch nur zustimmen!
DIESEN jetzigen verband kann und will und werde ich auch nie brauchen!
muß ich jetzt antwort 3 wählen?????
einen verband ala "i have a dream", dem könnte ich zustimmen, aber so ??

der prinz


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> pack schlägt sich, pack verträgt sich! Ihr seit sowas von durchschaubar!



lieber durchschaubar als undurchsichtig oder nix-blickend.
PACKen wir es an...


----------



## LOCHI (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



Jose schrieb:


> lieber durchschaubar als undurchsichtig oder nix-blickend.
> PACKen wir es an...



Hol Thomas ins Boot, ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## siloaffe (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



Jose schrieb:


> dialektisch betrachtet müsste die frage lauten: wer braucht den alten verband.
> ich selber, ich brauch keinen, und schon gar nicht einen aufgezwungenen von so einem haufen dahergelaufener, die von ihrer selbstbezogenen marketing-idee wohl nicht schlecht leben.
> 
> was ich mir wünsche, sind vereinte angler, die allem anglerfeindlichen die stirn bieten.
> ...



Da bin ich 100% ig bei dir!


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Die neuen Anglerverbände: NABU und BUND

http://www.ksta.de/overath/tierschutz-naturschuetzer-warnen-vor-fisch-stau,15189236,28862128.html

Man sollte ja annehmen, wenn es um Fischwege geht,dass min. ein LV, Angelverein  in solch einem Bericht Erwähnung findet. Oder?


----------



## mathei (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

blöde umfrage


----------



## LOCHI (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



mathei schrieb:


> blöde umfrage



noch blödere Antwort!


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Ich wollte im nächsten Jahr im NOK Rendsburg Angeln (_Kaiser-Wilhelm-Kanal_)
Ich warte noch ein Jahr #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Wenn das so weitergeht hier, kanns ja ins Laberforum.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Oktober 2014)

Das wäre das falsche Forum... Oder eine Menge anderer Threads aus "angeln in Politik und Verbände" müssten auch ins Laberforum.

Das wir einen neuen Verband bzw. im alten neue Leute brauchen ist unumstritten.

Und wir alle brauchen einen Verband der für die Angler eintritt und ein Gegengewicht zu den Tierrechtsverbänden u.ä. bildet.
Wenn jeder nur lieber angeln geht und ihm alles ********gal ist, dann seht mal zu wo ihr in Deutschland bald noch angeln kônnt.

Deswegen: ja, wir benötigen einen starken und erneuerten Anglerverband.
Und die Abstimmung sollte um einen Punkt erweitert werden, damit Auch diese Variante mit einfließen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Vorallem brauchen wir einen Dachverband, der seinem Namen gerecht wird und für ALLE Angler einsteht...


Nicht nur die organisierten.... Dieses Grüppchendenken geht einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

*Umfrage* *läuft*!


----------



## Rhxnxr (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



LOCHI schrieb:


> noch blödere Antwort!



Warum?
 Für mich sieht diese Umfrage einfach nach Spaltung zwischen Vereinsanglern und Nicht-Vereinsanglern aus.
 Ich bin in zwei Angelvereinen, zahle also indirekt auch 2 mal an einen Dachverband, der zugegebenermaßen ne Menge Mist baut.
Trotzdem zahle ich gern meine Beiträge weil jedes Jahr ein erheblicher Teil davon in die Erhaltung von Fischarten geht, die es sonst überhaupt nicht mehr gäbe #d.


----------



## Hann. Münden (30. November 2014)

*.....*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???


Nein, bin schon auf Hansaplast umgestiegen.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Einen starken Verband zu haben ist nicht verkehrt. Wenn man sich ansieht was zum Beispiel der DFB zu leisten in der Lage ist. Dann ist das schon wichtig ein starkes Sprachrohr,  Schild und Schwert für uns Angler zu haben. Nur der alte  Bundestrümmerverband muss zuerst einmal weg.  Und einen Namen hätte ich auch schon.  VDA, Verband Deutscher Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

http://vda-aktuell.de/index.php


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Dann ist das schon wichtig ein starkes Sprachrohr,  Schild und Schwert für uns Angler zu haben.



Bis dahin begnügen wir uns wie gehabt mit der DAFV Variante:

 Schweigen,Wellpappe und Wattebällchen


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Grundsätzlich brauchen wir ein Konstrukt, welches unsere Interessen gebündelt und kompetent an den Schaltstellen der Macht und in der Öffentlichkeit vertritt!


----------



## Carassius venator (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich brauchen wir ein Konstrukt, welches unsere Interessen gebündelt und kompetent an den Schaltstellen der Macht und in der Öffentlichkeit vertritt!



Das sehe ich auch so, denn OHNE geht es auf Dauer auch nicht.
Es ist halt nicht so einfach, die ach so unterschiedlichen Interessen unter einen Hut zu bekommen und auch nach außen, z.B. in der Politik, zu vertreten.

Eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist immer wichtig und wenn jeder einzelne so vor sich hin "muddelt", dann mag das für ihn zwar befriedigend sein, bringt unsere Angelegenheiten aber auch nicht voran.

.


----------



## gründler (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich brauchen wir ein Konstrukt, welches unsere Interessen gebündelt und kompetent an den Schaltstellen der Macht und in der Öffentlichkeit vertritt!


 

Das wird es aber nicht geben wenn wir Angler für uns alleine """"Kämpfen"""".

Erst wenn gewisse große Verbände zusammen arbeiten kann so was entstehen,siehe DJZ Interview.

Und genau da liegt das Problem, es gibt zu viele unterschiedliche Auffassungen und Denkensweisen was eine zusammenarbeit wie es scheint unmöglich macht.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen.......



#h


----------



## muellerltbg (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*

Genau das ist das Problem, die Gegner des Angelns brauchen ja eigentlich gar nicht aktiv werden, weil sich die Angler schon selber sich "zerfleischen". 

Die Gegner sind gut aufgestellt mit Fachleuten usw. Da wird schon ein starker Bundesverband für alle Angler benötigt.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



muellerltbg schrieb:


> Die Gegner sind gut aufgestellt mit Fachleuten usw. Da wird schon ein starker Bundesverband für alle Angler benötigt.



Da hast du Recht. Den bräuchten wir.

Haben wir nur nicht.....#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wer braucht einen neuen Verband???*



muellerltbg schrieb:


> Da wird schon ein starker Bundesverband für alle Angler benötigt.


Dafür würd ich sogar locker nen 20iger zahlen - ist nur nirgends in Sicht, nur die Dilettantentruppe vom DAFV..


----------

